# Hurricane Ida



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

__





Ida prompts New Orleans evacuations; expected to strengthen to Category 4 hurricane: LIVE UPDATES


Hurricane Ida promoted evacuations in New Orleans and the surrounding coastal region Friday as it moved over Cuba threatening to slam into Louisiana as a Category 4 on Sunday.




www.foxnews.com





I hope everyone in the path is safe and ready!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sorry to go political but....I'm expecting Biden to come out with a statement to "make sure you wear a mask as you are being evacuated from your rooftop"


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

Robie said:


> Sorry to go political but....I'm expecting Biden to come out with a statement to "make sure you wear a mask as you are being evacuated from your rooftop"


“all those without proper masks will be turned away from the helicopters!”


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Is a scuba mask okay? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How many times is that area going to get blown away and rebuilt?? I'd pack my crap one last time and NEVER look back.

All the local car dealers are foaming at the the mouth. Nice clean rust free southern flood cars to fill the lots.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> Sorry to go political but....I'm expecting Biden to come out with a statement to "make sure you wear a mask as you are being evacuated from your rooftop"


Evacuation? You mean he's not gonna leave them there?

Poor New Orleans. They just can't get a break. Like Haiti. Maybe they both need to quit out all that Voodoo stuff.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Annie said:


> Poor New Orleans. They just can't get a break. Like Haiti. Maybe they both need to quit out all that Voodoo stuff.



I know but at the same time....if you live next to the water and are in a hurricane zone...
If you live in the mountains, don't complain about the snow.
If you live in tornado alley, expect tornadoes.
If you live in the south, expect it to be hot.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Look for the price of gasoline to increase. With a major storm like this the oil platforms out in the gulf will be shut down and all the on shore processing locations will be closed. I expect the price of gasoline to increase 20 to 30 cents per gallon.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Captjim_NM said:


> Look for the price of gasoline to increase. With a major storm like this the oil platforms out in the gulf will be shut down and all the on shore processing locations will be closed. I expect the price of gasoline to increase 20 to 30 cents per gallon.



I sure wish it was going up 20-30 cents from $1.87 instead of going up 20-30 cents from $3.00.

Thanks Joe Biden.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> Evacuation? You mean he's not gonna leave them there?
> 
> Poor New Orleans. They just can't get a break. Like Haiti. Maybe they both need to quit out all that Voodoo stuff.


Self evacuation. The feds won't go near this. But they will probably blame the storm and damage on Trump supporters.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Self evacuation. The feds won't go near this. But they will probably blame the storm and damage on Trump supporters.



"If he had had taken climate change seriously, like we told him 5 years ago, this storm wouldn't never have happened".


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> Evacuation? You mean he's not gonna leave them there?
> 
> Poor New Orleans. They just can't get a break. Like Haiti. Maybe they both need to quit out all that Voodoo stuff.


Wow you read my thought patterns on that. Lot of sinning goes on in that demonic rat hole town. We are still trying to absorb all the nice Katrina refugees up around DFW. We need the Lord to cut us some slack around here. Thanks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Several thousand Katrina reugees were bused into Jacksonville.
The crime rate skyrocketed.
We collected some essential items to donate to the refugees, the drop off point was in the worst part of Jacksonville. My wife felt lucky to make it back out.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Anyone hear about how they are doing in New Orleans?
I have a friend that works at one of the hospitals,
he says they have no power, and the power isnt expected to come back on for weeks?
he's moving his family to Dallas until things clean up...


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

BamaDOC said:


> Anyone hear about how they are doing in New Orleans?
> I have a friend that works at one of the hospitals,
> he says they have no power, and the power isnt expected to come back on for weeks?
> he's moving his family to Dallas until things clean up...


buddies left out for S&R this morning. said it was a **** show from the time they showed up, no power, water, or emergency services. nobody can get to their homes and some places the water is coming up to the windows. the fellas hit out this afternoon with jon boats down the streets. they’ve brought as much water/food/med supplies they could fit but the sitrep hasn’t been good yet.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> I know but at the same time....if you live next to the water and are in a hurricane zone...
> If you live in the mountains, don't complain about the snow.
> If you live in tornado alley, expect tornadoes.
> If you live in the south, expect it to be hot.


Ha,ha, sounds like the makings of a song.


----------



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

Speaking of getting water to flood victims, Would having a berkey water filter be good to filter that flood water that is filling the streets and neighborhoods?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

newtopreppin said:


> Speaking of getting water to flood victims, Would having a berkey water filter be good to filter that flood water that is filling the streets and neighborhoods?


Flood water would have a lot of bad things in it. 
Ive never had a Berkey, can not say if they would get every thing out or not.
I personally would boil that water.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

newtopreppin said:


> Speaking of getting water to flood victims, Would having a berkey water filter be good to filter that flood water that is filling the streets and neighborhoods?



Nope.

Project Farm just posted this.
I was surprised Berkey and others did so badly.

I also plan to boil if it came to that.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

When are they gonna start naming hurricanes after ********?

You know, hurricane Bubba, or hurricane Leroy?

I think they are racists against renecks at the SWO (Severe Weather Office)


----------

